# Moving to Crete solo..?



## bobsey68 (May 8, 2016)

Hi - I'm planning to move to Crete next year on my own. I'm mid 40s, sociable, learning Greek and never had problems making friends wherever I've been. I won't be working but was planning on doing some volunteering.
I just wondered if anyone else out there had move to Greece on their own and if so how they'd found it, and if they had any particular advice, as it's obviously a bit more daunting than doing it as part of a couple?
Thanks in advance


----------

